# Trailer Lettering



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a 16 foot cargo type work trailer I need my company name, phone #, ect, put on. Do any of you guys or gals do this? Or can anyone recommend some one that can.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PM fisheye48, he does great work at a reasonable price.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for the tip Split Tine. I'm going to go with it.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I second Jason,, fisheye48, im going to have some made as well,,,,:usaflag


----------

